# need to rant!!



## KaeRit21

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhh :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

fobs sister text me not 10 minutes ago, asking if everything was alright as she hadnt heard from me!!!

i didnt bloody realise i needed to send hourly updates to her on how i was feeling and where i was.

then she text back to say that FOB had phoned and was asking for "both of you".

CHEEK. glad he can phone her, but I'M carrying his "beloved" child and hes got my number and all ive recieved is a shitty A5 sized letter (ONE SIDED may i add) that doesnt even ask how me or baby is, but goes on about how HE'S doing.

shes then texts me back, have you made your mind up about going into see him. ive already explained to her that under NO circumstances am i going into see, nor do i want to as i have NOTHING to say to him and i quite frankly dont want anything more to do with him. HE let me down. HE treated me like shit. 
she also asked if i'd replied to his letter. NO i havent. its currently lying at the bottom of a drawer and i have no intentions of writing back. i dont want to haave any contact with him.

Sooo WHY is she getting onto me constantly...im beginning to feel like there trying to push me into a corner and make me feel bad. i have NOTHING to feel bad or guilty for and its really starting to upset me now. i can understand why she goes to see him and why she wants to hear from him but i dont. we're not together, we havent been for a while and its HIS fault i walked away. he showed NO interest in this baby til the decision was taken out his hands but hes making it out like i should feel sorry for him (HULLO. you put yourself in jail)

i dont know how else to make this clear to his family. im on the verge of loosing the plot because they're getting me upset to the point of sheer anger. im THREE WEEKS away from my due-date, i just wish theyd leave me the hell alone. i hate them all :(

sorry girls :(:(:(:( i needed to vent :(:( :cry:

xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs:
xx


----------



## KaeRit21

thank you. god im so mad im actually nearly hyperventilating.

no means NO!!!!

xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Breath. Go get a nice hot bath and talk to baby as he/she will feel your stress. Switch you phone off and they will soon get the message to leave you alone. Your heavily pregnant for chirst sake do they not realise that you should be resting up for the birth and relaxing not stressing over a spinless excuse for a man
xx


----------



## angie79

oh ffs dont they give up - i take it you have told her all this
i would just say my baby is having nothing to do with a criminal and i wont either and if you dont stop pushing me in a corner i will do the same with you

its time to start telling them exactly how you feel - its not fair to you being so close to your due date

oh and by the way he could ring you as they can dominate numbers they want to ring 

good luck honey dont let it get you down just concentrate on baby and you as thats all that counts

xx :hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

thanks hun...:cry: at your nice-ness bless you

am sorry i feel like all ive done on here the last week is rant n vent, but ive no other way to get it out. i just want peace to try and enjoy the last weeks of my pregnancy which so far hasnt been great and forget about him and it just feels like there backing me into a corner and im going to explode. 

i dont know what else to do or say to get through to them :cry:

ive upset bubs now too...had a few braxton hicks :( 

gonna go for a bath and give tummy a rub. :(

what a crap ending to an otherwise good weekend :(

xxxx


----------



## louise85

Just concentrate on you and your little one I know its hard when you've got people stressing you out, it makes me laugh how they think they can treat you like shit through your pregnancy and now your near to your due date they all of a sudden want to know!!

You'll do just fine without him or any of them for that matter!! :hugs:


----------



## lou_w34

Ahhhh shes a tit, just ignore her.
If i were you, i would block her number... after all you owe her nothing. If her brother wants to get in contact then let HIM call you or write to you or whatever. She doesnt need to get involved. I understand its her brother at the end of the day... But he's in prison for a reason... TOUGH. 

Have you told her any of this?? Maybe explain that youve had enough of her involving herself, and does she realise just how much she upsets/ stresses you out??

I hope your feeling better nows :hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

ive told her exactly how i feel and that im not happy with them trying to force me to see him...the only person that gets it is his best friend, who without his support right now id be off my head.
ive even had him try and explain to both FOB and his sister and its like talking to a brick wall

xxx


----------



## lou_w34

They sound like a right nightmare... i dont no what to suggest :(, short of cutting his families contact with you, blocking their numbers ect ect. But you live in the same area as them dont you... so i guess they no where you live. 

Im glad you have some support :hugs:
At first i thought i had FOBs best friends support aswell, but it turned out he was telling FOB everything i had said. I was gutted. Im not saying that to scare you, just be careful, i though his friend was on my side, turned out he was using me... Im sure that was just me though, i think most men are tossers these days lol :dohh: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

yea, but to be honest, before he went the whole family was spineless, would rather shout at me and text me than come to my house to sort everything out. 
and the letter i recieved went to HIS SISTERS address and I had to pick it up!!!!, my name isnt even written on it anywhere

his friend has been a friend of mine for a good few years so i know hes not bad mouthing me, and was nice enough to come to me and tell me exactly what fob had told him....and i happily put him straight. he knew there was more to the story and wanted me to have my say

i just feel like my heads round the twist cant do right for seemingly doing wrong...i so wish i could just ignore them...there only stressing me out and if they were so damn worried about seeing this baby or me keeping contact with him, he should have been there when i needed him and shown some interest and support towards me and this baby.

i give up. i hate them and him for all of this :(:(:(. my baby deserves better.

xxxx


----------



## lou_w34

Your right, your baby does deserve better. And they do have better, they have you :hugs:

Ahhh im glad he's a good friend! We all need good friends :)

Its so hard to suggest whats to do for the best, its so easy to say to you to just ignore them, but at the end of the day its so hard to ignore people when they stress/ upset you so much, I think in time though, especially when your bubs is here (not long now!!! :cloud9:) they will be the last people on your mind, you will be so busy with the baby.

Your baby has you, and that will be more than enough :hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

thanks chicken

your all being so nice and listening to me rabbit on...wish i could buy you all a presnt and some ear plugs :rofl:

im over them now. im sick to death of the constant stream of them trying to get me to do what they want

im a grown person, not some silly little girl whos going to bend to his beck and call now it suits him

xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Haha! Its ok! We all need to let it out at times! Im one of the worst for it, if i keep it inside i feel like im gunna blow up :haha: 

Exactly! Besides... how much can he really do behind bars :haha: heehee. 

:flower:


----------



## KaeRit21

aint like he can come and get me.

i actually had this fear that he was going to take my LO away. FAT CHANCE. 

ive told his sister that she wont be babysitting and she wont be seeing my baby without me there...i know for a fact that she'd take bubs to see him without me knowing...and then lie. i dont trust them. any of them


thanks again ladies...duno what i'd do without all your words of comfort on here

it really means a lot :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## lou_w34

I had that fear too, then one day i just woke up thinking why the hell did i think that??? Id move to the moon before he even had a chance :haha: heehee

Your perfectly within your right to tell her that, and if she really wants to see the baby, she will accept it!

:flower:


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

lou_w34 said:


> I had that fear too, then one day i just woke up thinking why the hell did i think that??? Id move to the moon before he even had a chance :haha: heehee
> 
> Your perfectly within your right to tell her that, and if she really wants to see the baby, she will accept it!
> 
> :flower:

i just cant stand the thought of my precious wee bundle going into a place like that and getting searched **shudders*. that and the fact he doesnt deserve to have baby go see him for cuddles. hell no.

she has a 18 month lil boy and she wont take him so why she expected me to take bubs i have no idea

xxxx


----------



## lou_w34

I wouldnt like that either, and i expect i would refuse to let my baby go into a prison either!! No way in hell!!! And thats so hypocritical of her! Shed never take her own child but expects you to take yours?!?!?!

I wish they could all go to a prison where useless men go!! That way we would never have to see them haha! 

:flower:


----------



## KaeRit21

i know.. its unreal. now you know why i feel like am banging my head off a brick wall.

its gna get to the stage im only gonna text back if shes got a question specifically related to either me or baby, anything remotely related to him im ignoring. i wont answer or text her back. dont see why i should!!

xxx


----------



## angie79

KaeRit21 said:


> aint like he can come and get me.
> 
> i actually had this fear that he was going to take my LO away. FAT CHANCE.
> 
> ive told his sister that she wont be babysitting and she wont be seeing my baby without me there...i know for a fact that she'd take bubs to see him without me knowing...and then lie. i dont trust them. any of them
> 
> 
> thanks again ladies...duno what i'd do without all your words of comfort on here
> 
> it really means a lot :cloud9:
> 
> xxxx

turn your phone off honey and that way you wont know also dont bother telling her anything
also just to give you piece of mind she would not be able to take the baby to the prison unless she had id so dont worry about that.

As i said before these people are not worth your time or worry.

xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

i have done, i really am done with them.

i didnt realise she'd need ID to take bubs in, thank you for the info, that helps settle my mind somewhat!

im glad im not the only one to think im not being unreasonable

you ladies are angels, honestly :)

xxxx


----------



## angie79

glad it settles your mind

sounds like your the only reasonable one out of all of them

xx


----------



## KaeRit21

not that theyd have you believe that. amazes me how some people just cant see two feet in front of them

awk i dont even know why i bother gettin all upset and ratty at all. where does it get me? and its not like they care or take any notice. if they'd listened, i wouldnt have to keep repeating myself...

xxx


----------



## angie79

record it and put it on a loop and send it to them :haha:

i still let people bother me far too much but i'm getting alot better in the last few years 
i would love to be having a baby in a few weeks your very lucky to have gift like that (cheesy i know) just remember that thats all you need right now

xx


----------



## KaeRit21

this little squirmy bundle is the only thing keeping me sane, i know im a lucky girl :)

just wish they would stop trying to ruin my last weeks and let me get on with enjoying my wee baby.

itl be your turn soon hunni and ul have your own wee bundle :)

xxx


----------



## angie79

i know - thanks

they should know to leave it cos of the stress to the baby but some people just dont think about these things

xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

:hugs: read through the post...i hope you had your bath and tummy massage :) You sound as though your not as upset now! Dont let her get to you....though i know thats a lot easier said than done!

Awwwk its so unfair you've only 3 weeks to go and your being harrassed and stressed like this. The woman should know better than to put so much pressure on you!!

I know how you feel about being stressed and worried...i realised when glancing through my messages that FOB has text the last few times... exactly 3 weeks apart!! So i keep having this feeling of dread that he's gonna contact me tomorrow and stress me out and upset me all over again :( And as due date is waaay closer now...i reckon the stress will be waaay worse...im gonna be like a time bomb tomorrow just waiting if he texts me at all!

Oh and your definately not being unreasonable! :hugs: xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

some people just lack common sense. irritates the life out of me.

i sometimes wonder how she'd have reacted if it'd been her when she was having her LO.

xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

I would ask her next time she annoys you lol 

Tell her to put herself in your shoes and would she be doing what she's trying to pressurise you and guilt trip you into doing? 

Either that or use the "not so polite" words from the dictionary and tell her where to go! lol xx


----------



## KaeRit21

:rofl:

dont tempt me. im not too far off it... i seriously hope my mum doesnt bump into her before me. she's ready for eating her.

xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Hope your feeling better today :D

xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhh let your mum at her :) If she's anything like my mum she'll never bother you again :haha: xx


----------



## KaeRit21

lol, thanks lou, i am actually..hope your okies too , ive only got 20 days til im a mummy :)

xxxx


----------



## lou_w34

Ahhhhh good!! 
Everything always seems better the next day :)
Yeps im good!

Oh thats sooooo soon! It may be less then 20 anyways!!! Then youll know if bubs is pink or blue :cloud9:

36 for me.... wow! that sounds so little!!

xmas is going to be so good this year :) heehee


----------



## KaeRit21

yup wonder if my bump is pink or blue...im gettin desperate to know now..this waiting isnt for me!

xxx


----------



## lou_w34

I know! 40 weeks is waaaaaay to long!!! Feel sorry for elephants... their pregnant for something silly like 22 months =/

Im guessing bump is blue!! :D


----------



## woadie

Have you bought any clothes yet? The suspense must be killing you especially with all the cute baby gear out there! It's already driving me nuts not knowing and I have another three weeks to wait for my 20 week scan :(


----------



## KaeRit21

only bought gender neutral clothes just now....funny you should say that lou av said blue the whole way thorugh this and have been soooo tempted to buy blue bits and mums had to stop me lol!!


xxx


----------



## lou_w34

I admire people who have the patience to wait, i have none at all!! As soon as i walked in the room for my scan, apart from wanting bubs to be fine all i could think was "i wonder what bubs is????" haha

Haha well you will be grateful to your mum if bubs turns out to be a girl lol My mums banned me from buying more clothes... but only because she said i had too many :dohh: I guess mums do no best... haha


----------



## teal

KaeRit21 said:


> lol, thanks lou, i am actually..hope your okies too , ive only got 20 days til im a mummy :)
> 
> xxxx

wow 20 days! That's really not long at all! xx


----------



## KaeRit21

i know :/!!! 19 tomorrow. the fact that I am having a BABY is seriously beginning to hit like hurricane now.

:shock:

xxx


----------



## teal

19 days for you now :happydance: 

I have a while to go yet but sometimes it's hits me that I'm having a baby and then I'll feel calm again for a while until the panic comes back! xx


----------

